# Mail, sélectionner tous les contacts



## dwydyer (2 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 
Comment procéder pour sélectionner tous les contacts pour leur envoyer le même message ?
Merci


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2010)

Dans le carnet d'adresse, créer un groupe, y glisser tous les contacts

Ensuite dans Mail, saisir le nom du Groupe comme destinataire

*Note du modo :* mais d'abord (et avant de cliquer sur le bouton "Nouveau"), il convient de prendre connaissance du contenu de cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" (asrtucieusement placée par mes soins, juste sous le dit bouton "Nouveau" ) !

On déménage !


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2010)

et il y a aussi des sujets là dessus en archives pour les cas hors carnet et mise dans le carnet rapide


----------

